# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  18-24.08.10 - Сказочный Город 2010: 11 этно-эзотерический фестиваль - Крым

## FILIPPOVA

*Клуб "Радуга" и академия Мира-Творчества приглашают Вас принять участие в

11-ом Этно-Эзотерическом фестивале "Сказочный Город", который состоится

18-24 августа 2010 года в Крыму, мыс Сарыч (возле Фороса).*

Это фестиваль Творчества, Развития, Радости, Вселенской Любви,
Свободы, Гармонии!)

Наша программа разнообразна и увлекательна!)
Много интересных, творческих людей собираются чтобы поделиться опытом,
знаниями, навыками, умениями, познакомиться, просто пообщаться, найти
себе друзей, любимых, новые смыслы жизни, повеселиться...)))
В результате на нашем фестивале создаётся атмосфера открытости,
радости, тепла, дружбы, взаимопонимания...)))
Именно эта атмосфера и является основной особенностью наших
фестивалей!)

*МИССИЯ Фестиваля:*

Создание Творческого, Созидательного, Свободного, Здорового Поколения
Людей.

Место проведения фестиваля:

Самая южная точка Крыма - мыс Сарыч, прямо на берегу Чёрного моря.

Фотографии с места - в альбоме группы "Сказочный Город 2010 в
Крыму" (http://vkontakte.ru/photos3542342)

Как к нему добираться
Поездом до Севастополя и оттуда на маршрутке до мыса Сарыч до самой
южной точки (ехать около получаса).

Программа фестиваля: развивающая (тренинги, мастер-классы) и
развлекательная - болеe 200 пунктов.

*Основные направления программы фестиваля:*
Эзотерика, Практическая Психология, Бизнес, Творчество, Целительство,
Физическое развитие, Этнические культуры разных народов Мира.

*Некоторые пункты программы:*
скоморошество, здрава, массажи, йога, тантра, симорон, сталкинг,
практики Ошо, руны, Рей Ки, Жива, мануальная терапия, телесно-
ориентированная терапия, семейные и системные расстановки,
гештальт-, сказко-, музыка-, арт-терапия, астрология, соционика, тайм-
мэнеджмент, славянские традиционные практики, суфийские практики,
fireshow, африканские барабаны, восточные, латино-американские,
африканские танцы, боевые искусства разных народов Мира, театральные
постановки,спонтанное творчество,
этническая дискотека, живая музыка - волынка, дудук, гитара (барды),
творческие, этнические, фолк-группы, шаманские практики, карнавал,
ярмарка handmade, эзотерики и многое другое.

*Как это будет происходить?*

День делится на 4 основные линейки по 2-3 часа. На линейке
представлено по 15-20 одновременных мастер-классов, тренингов. На
каждой линейке тренеров происходит представление ведущих и их мастер-
классов (по 2-3 мин.). Вы выбираете ведущего, который понравился.
Распределяетесь по понравившимся мастер-классам, тренингам
(длительность 2-3 часа). И так 4 раза в день. Плюс в перерывах между
линейками и вечером будет развлекательная программа.

Быт:

Проживание:
На своё усмотрение - Вы можете поселиться в своей палатке на
территории фестиваля. Или взять в аренду место в палатке на поддоне с
матрасом, подушкой и одеялом за 20 грн в сутки. (бронирование места в палатке
по тел. 093-078-8647, 098-844-07-65 - есть двух- и четырехместные палатки).

Для более комфортного размещения Вы можете поселиться в одном из местных санаториев Фороса
(на маршрутке ехать минут 15) или санаториев мыса Айя в бухте Ласпи (контакты на сайте -
http://raduga-club.org/laspi.shtml )

Территория фестиваля огорожена и на ней может поместиться в палатках
несколько тысяч участников.

В нашем распоряжении будет свой пляж - дикий, состоящий и из мелких
камешков с возможностью детям поплавать в мелководье и из больших
валунов с возможность прыгать в глубину моря. До моря от лагеря метров
40.

На территории фестиваля будут организованы био-туалеты и возможность
принять душ.

Питание. Вы можете решить этот вопрос самостоятельно (к примеру,
готовить на костре), либо покупать готовую пищу в организованном кафе
на территории фестиваля.

Вода будет постоянно подвозиться из родника - по возможности
необходимо взять с собой 5-6 литровые бутылки для их наполнения.

На территории будет точка с постоянным подвозом фруктов, овощей,
холодильники с водой, мороженным...

Будет завезено пару машин дров (по возможности - топорики берите).

На территории есть постоянный источник эл.энергии.


*Орг. взнос в фонд фестиваля:*

Величина орг. взноса (стоимость билета) -
350 грн.

Приглашаются к сотрудничеству инициативные люди, способные оказать
содействие в привлечении людей, организации и проведении фестиваля.

Где предварительно сделать орг. взнос?

*Представители фестиваля которым также можно внести орг. взнос:*

Киев:

1. Магазин "Эра Водолея", центр духовного развития
ул. Старовокзальная 24
телефоны: (044)235-03-58, (044)599-50-39, (067)442-11-51
сайт: era-vodoleya.com.ua

2. Клуб Продвижения Личности "Дело в Радости"- Олег Пиголенко
возможно встретиться в любой точке Киева
телефон: (095)887-86-95
сайт: radelo.kiev.ua
эл.почта: [email protected]

3. Центр обучения и развития "Ступени совершенства" - Елена Габбе
метро Минская
телефоны: (044)227-18-34, (050)358-45-44
сайт: center-sp.com.ua
эл.почта: [email protected]

4. Центр развития человека "Сила Жизни" - Лариса Шинкарецкая
ул. Мельникова 61, оф 5
телефоны: (050)384-46-65, (093)283-55-06
эл.почта: [email protected]

5. Саша - (063)730-56-78

6. Ира
метро Дарница
телефоны: (095)488-61-68, (096)298-38-30, (044)543-50-41

7. Эзотерический магазинчик - Вероника
метро Университет
телефон: (093)429-76-78

Харьков:

Аня - (093)976-27-12 и Маха Василий - (093)785-02-40
Светлана - (063)409-02-05

Симферополь:

Дима - (050)838-07-89, (093)772-13-26, (044)360-10-97, (098)027-78-91
Ирина - (098)844-07-65, (093)078-86-47
Юлия: (066) 439 21 39; (063) 217 444 5

Одесса:

Наталья - (093)848-00-18
София - (063)318-74-12

Луганск:

Дарья - (095)255-66-49

Винница:

Ольга Середина - (050)548-94-95, (067)830-54-89

Алупка:

Роман - (093)601-01-03

Николаев:

Ундерланд Валентина Ивановна - (067)512-70-72

Донецк:

Гнилицкий Алексей - 095-6830241


Подробности:

raduga-club.org

Александр-Дмитрий Акулов - (050)838-07-89, (093)772-13-26,
(044)360-10-97, (098)027-78-91
Ирина Кононова - (098)844-07-65, (093)078-86-47

эл.почта: [email protected]

----------


## Krugger

Очень здорово!

----------

